# Saving YouTube videos



## matt01 (Apr 8, 2008)

Is it possible to save a YouTube video, so that you can watch it offline?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 8, 2008)

yup - see zamzar.com


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 8, 2008)

Or just sign up and when your logged on save to your playlist but dont forget you can create multiple playlists for different catagories.


----------



## brymaes (Apr 8, 2008)

Gary North says yes!


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 8, 2008)

This works

YouTube Video Download Tool


----------



## Grymir (Apr 8, 2008)

Real Player will save them too.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 8, 2008)

This is really good too.


----------



## Raj (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for these informations.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Apr 8, 2008)

*http://keepvid.com/*

This works well also.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks. I figured out how to save them as wav files, but not videos. None of the file types seem to work on my ghetto machine.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 9, 2008)

matthew said:


> Thanks. I figured out how to save them as wav files, but not videos. None of the file types seem to work on my ghetto machine.



What are you running in terms of the brand/model of computer, processor and RAM, and operating system (Windows, etc)?


----------

